# Destin Flounder Limit



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes. It's another post by Ginzu about flounder. Yes. They are still thick offshore. No, I don't like PADDLING a Pro Angler for 8 hours. 








Once again I broke something on my Mirage Drive. This is the third Peddle Mast I have snapped. Which is odd considering it was replaced less than six months ago. So, had to break out the BB Angler and finish out the day. Yakntat, B Fine and myself put in at the Back Porch and headed to the Eglin Barge. As we started to move toward the Destin Bridge Rubble, my mast snapped. Said screw it and kept fishing. Water is still pea soup and cold. We had no hits on the troll but we did find lots of bait balls of small cigars. Caught a few of them and tipped my trusty SPro with them. Landed Mr. Gag, some Snapper and about a dozen Flounder.
















Barrett got his first flounders out of the yak. It was a beautiful day to be out. If you want to get some flounder, get out there. Pretty sure they are making their way back inshore. Tight Lines!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm keeping up with your posts so I'll know when I can start gigging again...
Nice mess of fish.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice job bro. I have to say every time I see a PA Im like I would HATE to have to paddle that thing from a couple miles out. Your the man for dealing with such a feat and still fishing. Need to get out where you guys go.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I'm keeping up with your posts so I'll know when I can start gigging again...
> Nice mess of fish.


Haha, nice! Don't think you will be waiting too long.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man you are tearing up those flounder. What's up with the mirage drive?


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

you need to get hobie to make you a commercial grade heavy duty pedal for extreme x fishing !!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

if that doesn't work buy a backup and put it in the front ice box that's only good for gear storage anyway. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice catch, Ginzu! Always enjoy the posts. About how far out were you?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice flounder and all but releasing that Gag would SUCK!

Thanks for the report


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep, it's always fun to throw back Gags or big Snapper for that matter. 

Aqua, we were about 3 miles out. The perfect spot to have a MD failure


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job once again man!


----------

